# Rotala Rotundifolia



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Rotala Rotundifolia in my tank is doing well but losing the red color. All the red coloring is gone and looks all green. Wonder what i am doing wrong or what should i do to keep the red pigmentaion?


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

How much light do you have on your tank? Do you dose iron?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Light intensity and ferts.
Usually under low of both, they grow green until they reach more light then turn red.
I have some under around 2.3+W per gallon with tropica root tabs and rare dosing of flourish and trace, also co2 injected now, but had same results with DIY - now they grew from 2-3" trimmings and are reaching 5-6" and everything is red red red. Even the stems are red, the leaves are yellow with with orange and red hues.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

This stuff just does not want to grow in my tank... I have it under co2 and moderate light, but it just doesn't grow. It lost most of it's leaves and grew smaller leaves, stayed green though. I'm not sure why it's not growing well as all my other plants are flourishing... kind of an odd one for me too.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

RevoBuda said:


> This stuff just does not want to grow in my tank... I have it under co2 and moderate light, but it just doesn't grow. It lost most of it's leaves and grew smaller leaves, stayed green though. I'm not sure why it's not growing well as all my other plants are flourishing... kind of an odd one for me too.


ive had problems like you before with other plants. i had bacopas just go wrong despite other plants in there growing like weed. might be something wrong with the plant to start off with?


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

i do have 4x55W CFL unit made by corallife. The bulbs are little older over 1 1/2 years. I used it on my SW tank prior to this. i do dose iron and use excel liquid carbon. I am planning to get co2 but still gathering components one at a time. I know its not fully high tech yet.... but getting there


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have this problem too. Lime green/yellow drop checker. full EI dosing. 2x2x39w (150w+ total) on for 6.5h. I'm guessing it's just the crappy bulbs/reflectors I have, but I feel like im just on the edge of an algae outbreak, if i were to increase the photoperiod or intensity in any way.

How do you get it to be red without algae?!


----------

